# Cubing Knights 2015 (Florida!)



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 29, 2015)

Another Florida competition!

WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CubingKnights2015
CubingUSA: http://www.cubingusa.com/CubingKnights2015

Events:
2x2
3x3
5x5
3x3 OH
Pyraminx

Tentative Events (no particular order):
4x4
3BLD
Skewb

I'm looking to get as many of you with experience to help out as possible. Florida Spring 2015 was a blast, and the more of you that help out, the more events we can add in!


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 29, 2015)

Pyraminx as a main event over 4x4x4 and 3BLD seems really strange. What's the reason for that?
I will sign up if 4x4x4 and 3BLD are added as main events.
Any chance of 4BLD or 5BLD?


----------



## rowan (Apr 30, 2015)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> Pyraminx as a main event over 4x4x4 and 3BLD seems really strange. What's the reason for that?



The organizer likes Pyraminx.


----------



## cashis (Apr 30, 2015)

4x4 should definitely be added


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 30, 2015)

rowan said:


> The organizer likes Pyraminx.



In my opinion, that is a poor way of choosing main events. I can understand adding in an event for one's self, but to replace 4x4x4 or 3BLD with such an event? No thank you*™*


----------



## ottozing (Apr 30, 2015)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> In my opinion, that is a poor way of choosing main events. I can understand adding in an event for one's self, but to replace 4x4x4 or 3BLD with such an event? No thank you*™*



To be fair, 3BLD is much less popular than pyraminx, and 4x4 is only slightly more popular, whilst taking significantly longer to run at a comp generally.

Popularity stats here >>> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_persons


----------



## Kyle™ (Apr 30, 2015)

ottozing said:


> To be fair, 3BLD is much less popular than pyraminx, and 4x4 is only slightly more popular, whilst taking significantly longer to run at a comp generally.
> 
> Popularity stats here >>> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#most_persons



Thanks for the stats, it does put things into perspective.
I would still exclaim that pyraminx isn't as serious of an event as 3BLD or 4x4.
Why would it replace such top tier events such as 3BLD or 4x4?
Sure, add in pyraminx but don't *remove* the traditional events.
If the organizer goes with popularity over all else, then 4x4x4 would replace 5x5x5 anyway, so the organizer doesn't seem to be following any real criteria for creating the schedule.


----------



## rowan (Apr 30, 2015)

I think the reasoning behind putting 5x5x5 was that at the last Florida competition we held 4x4x4, this would give FL competitors a chance to do 5x5x5.

Also James (FatBoyXPC), the Florida delegate, was very open to holding a lot of competitions in FL. If you want to set one up where you do 4x4x4, bigBLD, 3BLD, etc he'd probably be supportive


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 5, 2015)

I'll say here what I tell everybody else. If you want specific events over others at a competition: host one yourself. That's the beauty of being the organizer - you can have the events you want. It doesn't matter what anybody else thinks. If somebody wanted to host a blind only competition, I would still delegate it. If somebody wants a "weird events only" competition, I would delegate it. It doesn't matter which criteria an organizer uses to choose their event list, it is their competition.


----------



## Maniac (May 6, 2015)

Sooooo bummed this is ACT test day. Would've loved to have gone.
Still awesome seeing all this Florida action though! Thanks James and Calvin.
And good luck to everyone competing.


----------



## Kyle™ (May 6, 2015)

FatBoyXPC said:


> I'll say here what I tell everybody else. If you want specific events over others at a competition: host one yourself. That's the beauty of being the organizer - you can have the events you want. *It doesn't matter what anybody else thinks*. If somebody wanted to host a blind only competition, I would still delegate it. If somebody wants a "weird events only" competition, I would delegate it. It doesn't matter which criteria an organizer uses to choose their event list,* it is their competition.*



That's a poor attitude to have in my opinion.
It shouldn't be *their* competition. That's an unwelcoming statement that I disagree with.
I believe the idea is to entice people to participate, not tell them that their opinion flat out doesn't matter.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 6, 2015)

Well the great thing about the the good ol' US of A is that we can all have our own opinions  Seriously - you'll hear it from just about anybody who frequently organizes competitions: If you want a specific event held, host your own competition. Honestly - I'd much rather have a smaller turnout due to different/weird events rather than a large turnout due to popular events (as smaller competitions are easier to manage). That being said, I'm very welcoming of all competitors and really want them to have fun.

Since you're in Florida, I'm sure you'll understand that *any* competition is going to entice all cubers to come participate. Before I came to Florida, 2011 was the last competition (and you even went to it). People have been begging for Florida competitions since, and they've got them.

Ultimately - there will be at least one "weird event" competition that I'll host? Why? Just to change things up. Do I know when this will be? Nope. 

Kyle: Dude, we'll have a meetup the week before this, if you want to come hang out!


----------



## Kyle™ (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for your response.
Any competition is better than no competition, can't argue there.
I will try my best to attend but it is about a 3 hour drive so I may have to pass on the meetup. That many long drives in a two week span may fry my brain.

 *ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ™*


----------



## 4Chan (May 25, 2015)

Hay, if there are any people from Georgia who are driving, may I carpool?

I promise to pitch in for gas!


----------

